# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My Fire Bellied toad Set-up

## ExoPredator

Hi all,

 I thought I'd post a picture or two of the new live planted terrarium I've created for my two juvenile FBT's. It's taken me a while to get the balance correct, I've constantly been shifting things around then monitoring their activities to see if them seem happy enough. At last I feel they'll be happy in this tank and as of last night have heard the male alling to the lady of the toady home. This morning I woke to a display of bedroom activities too. Who knows what the future holds for these two... :Big Grin: 

Tank Specs

Tank: Exo Terra 18 x 18 x 24

Lighting: 
Exo Terra Compact Cannopy Lighting HoodArcadia 9w Jungle Dawn Full Spectrun Plant Growth LED (Can't reccomend these enough) 

Heating: Currently none, the tank sits around 67-68 during the day dropping slightly during the evenings. I've got a standby daytime heat lamp incase the temp drops too much in the winter months but I doubt it will.

*Pictures


*









*Something different

*






All in all the FBT's seems extremely happy and I can hear the patter of tiny toad feet in the near future.

There are some small outcrops and open caves built into the rear of the landscape for them to hide in if needs be but I've found they like to chill out under the long leafy plants more by the waters edge. Most of their time is spent in the pond at the front which is still a bit murky after a top up and repositioning of some moss.

Any helpful advice and/or opinions always welcome,

Thanks all,

Ex

----------


## Marinecrab

How do you go about making these? I'd be interested in buying this entire setup.

----------

